# Broncos vs Bears



## country boy (Dec 11, 2011)

The Broncos should be up by 10 at least by now, seems like every time Tebow throws a ball it's droped by the reciever. I can understand a bad throw but they're on the money. Come on and catch the dang ball!!!!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 11, 2011)

Rule #1, when things go wrong it is everone else's fault, when the team does anything good it is all Tebow

Rule #2, remember rule #1


----------



## country boy (Dec 11, 2011)

not saying when things goes right its all Tebow, but when Thomas drops a ball when he's all alone going into the endzone, Decker drops a ball for a first down, Thomas drops a ball for a first down........

Do you see a pattern here?


----------



## ACguy (Dec 11, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Rule #1, when things go wrong it is everone else's fault, when the team does anything good it is all Tebow
> 
> Rule #2, remember rule #1



I thought rule #1 was that when things go good give credit to the players who were playing when the team sucked and not the new player. How is your boy McGahee doing today ? He deserves more blame for the teams struggles today then Tebow. MaGahee has 33 yards on 18 carries . Thier is a reason this team sucked before Tebow took over. The players are not very good .


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 11, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I thought rule #1 was that when things go good give credit to the players who were playing when the team sucked and not the new player. How is your boy McGahee doing today ? He deserves more blame for the teams struggles today then Tebow. MaGahee has 33 yards on 18 carries . Thier is a reason this team sucked before Tebow took over. The players are not very good .



I'm doing with you again. 

Personal things would be said. You would cry. Tebow would pray for you and the world would carry on.



I will say that McGahee AND Tebow have looked likecrap today.


----------



## country boy (Dec 11, 2011)

Haters will be haters no matter what Tebow does. All of the team deserves credit but like Acguy said they did'nt start winning untill Tebow took over.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 11, 2011)

You know they won again behind Tebows arm.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 11, 2011)

country boy said:


> Haters will be haters no matter what Tebow does. All of the team deserves credit but like Acguy said they did'nt start winning untill Tebow took over.



Agreed.

Great kicks by Tebow...


Um....oops.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 11, 2011)

The magic continues.. Kudos to CBS for not letting us watch a competitive game, bunch of idiots saddled us with a game that was over at half time.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 11, 2011)

That was a 59 harder into the net.   Wow !!!!!!


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 11, 2011)

Just win, baby


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> That was a 59 harder into the net.   Wow !!!!!!



THAT I will give credit for.

That was a kick!!!!  Would have been good from 70.


----------



## olcowman (Dec 11, 2011)

Hunter922 said:


> The magic continues.. Kudos to CBS for not letting us watch a competitive game, bunch of idiots saddled us with a game that was over at half time.



Why in the world didn't CBS switch over? They have in the past and this was as good a situation as ever there was? I can't believe there are still folks out here hating on Tebow...


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 11, 2011)

How does it keep happening?   It's like a movie script.  EVERY WEEK it happens.

This week's episode:

Down all game, terrible stats, Tebow sets it up with a late TD pass.....10-7.

Bears get the onside kick, all they have to do is run clock.  Marion Barber boneheadedly runs out of bounds and the clock stops.  Tebow gets the ball back.

Drives down, gets stalled......and a FIFTY NINE yard field goal is kicked.  I swear I saw angel wings on that ball flying through the air lol.  Remember that movie Angels in the Outfield where an angel swooped down lol

Then the Bears get the ball in O/T and are actually driving....near FG range...and Barber fumbles.  It was almost too scripted.  You knew at that point the deal was sealed.

Tebow drives them down, 50 yard FG and boom, they have sole possession of 1st place in the AFC West.

How does it keep happening?   The difference in 4th quarter Tebow vs 1st/2nd/3rd quarter Tebow is ridiculous.  I just wonder if it's because the coaches have no other choice but to let Tebow air it out in the 4th quarter when times is pressing.


Amazing finish.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 11, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> How does it keep happening?   The difference in 4th quarter Tebow vs 1st/2nd/3rd quarter Tebow is ridiculous.  I just wonder if it's because the coaches have no other choice but to let Tebow air it out in the 4th quarter when times is pressing.



Two Words....

Prevent Defense.







Carry on....


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 11, 2011)

Barber didn't run out of bounds, God pushed him.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 11, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Two Words....
> 
> Prevent Defense.
> 
> ...



Either way he's playing against NFL talent and getting it done...prevent defense or not (which isn't always the case, in the NYJ game he avoided the blitz and ran for a TD)


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Barber didn't run out of bounds, God pushed him.




That was hilarious.


And Tebow's very breath that carried both kicks through.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just watched Tebow's post game conference.  Man the guy just says EVERYTHING you'd want a professional QB to say.  Takes no credit, credits all his WR's, defense, kicker, etc....positive message....laughs at himself....geez.


Whether you think he can play or not, what a role model.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 11, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm doing with you again.
> 
> Personal things would be said. You would cry. Tebow would pray for you and the world would carry on.
> 
> ...



You wouldn't hurt my feeling  . Tebow is more important to this team then any other player. McGahee struggles against good defenses yet you alway bad mouth Tebow. Tebow was the leading rusher for Denver today because your boy McGahee couldn't do anything against the bears. The defense gave up more points and yards then KC did last week to the bears. Tebow has done a good job for the lack of talent he has around him.


----------



## chadair (Dec 11, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Why in the world didn't CBS switch over? They have in the past and this was as good a situation as ever there was? I can't believe there are still folks out here hating on Tebow...



thats my question. who in the heck didnt see a butt whuppin on this one earlier in the week when they was doin their line ups???


----------



## chadair (Dec 11, 2011)

Blacksmoke said it best on fb
"Somebody needs to tell Tebow that cancer and world hunger are up by 13 with 3 minutes to play..."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2011)

chadair said:


> Blacksmoke said it best on fb
> "Somebody needs to tell Tebow that cancer and world hunger are up by 13 with 3 minutes to play..."



Go Tebow! I was in the ATL airport today and saw a 7 to 8 year old wearing a Bronco "Tebow" jersey and I couldn't have been more happy!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 11, 2011)

Tjl would never give Tebow credit, because then he would have to back track. That's ok tho.

McGahee was probably recovering from a domestic dispute with his girlfriend.  You know he's thug and Tjl just LOVES him for it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 11, 2011)

Once you guys realize that Tebow has God in his back pocket, the less stressful your lives will be.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Tjl would never give Tebow credit, because then he would have to back track.
> 
> McGahee was probably recovering from a domestic dispute with his girlfriend.  You know he's thug and Tjl just LOVES him for it.



I'll back track all day when proven the necessity. 

Must be nice to have a go to smack talk when talking to a Cane fan....no matter how untrue it is. 

Having trouble READING again emu? I called Willis out earlier in this thread.  No reading comprehension in your background?  Why am I not surprised.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 11, 2011)

ACguy said:


> You wouldn't hurt my feeling  . Tebow is more important to this team then any other player. McGahee struggles against good defenses yet you alway bad mouth Tebow. Tebow was the leading rusher for Denver today because your boy McGahee couldn't do anything against the bears. The defense gave up more points and yards then KC did last week to the bears. Tebow has done a good job for the lack of talent he has around him.



Your Tebow love has you so delusional it's not even funny. 

See, I don't really see much to dislike about Tebow personally. Seems like a genuine dude. 

It's the media and crazy Tebow fans that bug the crap out of me and make me root against a guy I would ordinarily like. It's like people lose their minds and forget how to analyze football when it comes to him. If his name wasn't Tebow, he would just be a decent QB who is the beneficiary of some good defense and a little luck. It's really bizarre how much of a stranglehold this guy has on the media.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 11, 2011)

Cam could learn a lot from Tebow.............


----------



## chadair (Dec 11, 2011)

Tj, there is one thing in life u can't beat, and thats LUCK!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm glad Tebow is having success. He is a class act. The kid lives it, and aint ashamed of it. I hope he keeps rolling.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2011)

chadair said:


> Tj, there is one thing in life u can't beat, and thats LUCK!!



I agree with you there that's for sure. 

I do believe his success comes from preparation and hard work but I also believe it comes from his O. Coord. completely dumbing down his playbook, his D. playing out of their minds and almost supernatural flubs by teams that they play...this week especially. 

Oh...and it helps to have a kicker that is automatics from 60 in.

Tebow doesn’t need to thank God, he needs to thank Marion Barber.

And by the way...John Skelton won again, hes 5-1 for Arizona....Where's the love?


----------



## BigDawg515 (Dec 12, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> If his name wasn't Tebow, he would just be a decent QB who is the beneficiary of some good defense and a little luck.





chadair said:


> Tj, there is one thing in life u can't beat, and thats LUCK!!



If it happens once or twice, you can call it luck.  If it happens five or six times, you call it something else.  Skill? Divine Intervention??  I'm not sure, but it's happened too often to be solely attributed to "luck".


----------



## GAGE (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone see his interview,   it was all about his team,  no gloating at all by him.    I am not real godly,  but listening to him is contagious.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2011)

BigDawg515 said:


> If it happens once or twice, you can call it luck.  If it happens five or six times, you call it something else.  Skill? Divine Intervention??  I'm not sure, but it's happened too often to be solely attributed to "luck".



Denver has gone 7-1 against teams with a combined record of 39-52....


----------



## chadair (Dec 12, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Oh...and it helps to have a kicker that is automatics from 60 in.



u forgot to mention the 29 yard field goal the kicker missed in 1st qtr for Denver :swords:


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 12, 2011)

GAGE said:


> Anyone see his interview,   it was all about his team,  no gloating at all by him.    I am not real godly,  but listening to him is contagious.



His interview was awesome.  

Just like everyone has said already, he's a team player.  Not often you see that type of attitude in the NFL.  When they ask about drops by his receivers, he finds a way to say something positive about the guy.

Simply amazing.



tjl1388 said:


> Denver has gone 7-1 against teams with a combined record of 39-52....



right...and before Tebow, they'd be 1-7 against those same teams.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 12, 2011)

General Lee said:


> Cam could learn a lot from Tebow.............



Not trying to derail the thread, but I'm not sure I'd agree with you.

Look back at my posts and you can see, I never thought Cam would be real successful in the NFL.  Well, he's obviously proved me wrong.  Sure, he hasn't won a ton of games, but his team is getting better because of him and he shredded the Atlanta defense yesterday in the first half.


----------



## BigDawg515 (Dec 12, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Denver has gone 7-1 against teams with a combined record of 39-52....



And he's still winning games in the National Football League.  I'll be the first person to say that I couldn't stand him when he played for Florida, but that's mainly because I hate Florida.  So it does pain me to say nice things about him now, but you can't argue with the effort he's giving his team every week.  You sound like a bitter woman.  I promise you won't burst into flames if you say something nice about him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2011)

I didn't bother to read through this.  I get that Tebow's fans and casual football fans love this.  But I hope nobody here thinks that it will continue for the long haul.

I've finally just about stopped trying to talk to people about it because, as Scott Van Pelt said today, you can not have a rational conversation with people about it.  They're too emotional.

If marion Barber doesn't step out of bounds Denver loses.  Tebow's leadership, and spirit etc etc had nothing to do with Barber making a really dumb play.  That or the Bears going away from a defense that Denver could do nothing against for 3 1/2 quarters to one that allowed them to succeed.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 12, 2011)

As a Dawg fan,I never pulled for Tebow,but respected his talent.Now I find myself keeping up with the Broncos to see how he does each week.I think they should take the definition of "winner" out of all dictionaries and just insert a picture of him............


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2011)

General Lee said:


> As a Dawg fan,I never pulled for Tebow,but respected his talent.Now I find myself keeping up with the Broncos to see how he does each week.I think they should take the definition of "winner" out of all dictionaries and just insert a picture of him............



I don't get the "he's a winner" stuff.  Tom Brady is a winner.  So is Aaron Rodgers.  So is Drew Brees.  But nobody loses their common sense over those guys.

Brady is having an amazing season with a human rumage sale of a team around him.  

I don't get it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't get the "he's a winner" stuff.  Tom Brady is a winner.  So is Aaron Rodgers.  So is Drew Brees.  But nobody loses their common sense over those guys.
> 
> Brady is having an amazing season with a human rumage sale of a team around him.
> 
> I don't get it.



Those guys do it the way QBs are "supposed" to do it.  Tebow runs a highschool offense in the NFL where no one thinks it should work.  It's fun to watch and they have been catching all the right breaks, don't know how, but man  if you're not watching the 4th quarter of the Broncos' game every weekend you are missing out!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Those guys do it the way QBs are "supposed" to do it.  Tebow runs a highschool offense in the NFL where no one thinks it should work.  It's fun to watch and they have been catching all the right breaks, don't know how, but man  if you're not watching the 4th quarter of the Broncos' game every weekend you are missing out!



That makes sense.  I would probably enjoy it a lot more if I would just let go and not concern myself with how unreasonable people act about it.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2011)

BigDawg515 said:


> And he's still winning games in the National Football League.  I'll be the first person to say that I couldn't stand him when he played for Florida, but that's mainly because I hate Florida.  So it does pain me to say nice things about him now, but you can't argue with the effort he's giving his team every week.  You sound like a bitter woman.  I promise you won't burst into flames if you say something nice about him.



Keep on calling me names, it only shows your maturity.

I'm not arguing his effort..matter of fact I applaud it earlier in this very thread. See below...you need it in another language? braille perhaps?



tjl1388 said:


> I do believe his success comes from preparation and hard work




Keep your flames to yourself thanks...but at least read what is typed before you spew your Tebow love.








South GA Dawg said:


> That makes sense.  I would probably enjoy it a lot more if I would just let go and not concern myself with how unreasonable people act about it.



Preach on brotha!!!


----------



## General Lee (Dec 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That makes sense.  I would probably enjoy it a lot more if I would just let go and not concern myself with how unreasonable people act about it.


The press tears the guy apart because of his unorthodox style and because he doesn't hide his christianity.If he were black,they would be praising him.........


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2011)

General Lee said:


> The press tears the guy apart because of his unorthodox style and because he doesn't hide his christianity.If he were black,they would be praising him.........



What news are you watching/reading? The media practically helps him out of the boat so he can walk on water.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2011)

General Lee said:


> The press tears the guy apart because of his unorthodox style and because he doesn't hide his christianity.If he were black,they would be praising him.........



I wasn't even thinking about this in terms of race.  But since you brought it up, do you think maybe that's why a lot of the people who love him so much, think he is so great?  Because, "he's a white boy that can play some football"?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 12, 2011)

Well the haters should be able to finally unleash their long awaited "I told you so" this weekend againt the Pats. I'm sure it will make y'all feel good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2011)

It won't make me feel good.  I've been a Broncos fan since John Elway.  And all I ever had against Tim Tebow was the fact that he was a gator.

The way some of his fans act has kept me from rooting for him as a pro.  But him losing isn't going to make me happy.  Besides, he could throw three pic sixes and some people would say it wasn't his fault.  Just like he could throw three touchdown passes and soem wouldn't give him credit.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2011)

bullgator said:


> Well the haters should be able to finally unleash their long awaited "I told you so" this weekend againt the Pats. I'm sure it will make y'all feel good.



I actually think they might win this one. 

The Pats. Defense is HORRID. 

Tebow should be able to run up and down the field in this one.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't get the "he's a winner" stuff.  Tom Brady is a winner.  So is Aaron Rodgers.  So is Drew Brees.  But nobody loses their common sense over those guys.
> 
> Brady is having an amazing season with a human rumage sale of a team around him.
> 
> I don't get it.



So..what does Tebow have to do for you to say that he's a good QB and a winner?

So far, he's 7-1 as a starter....pretty good numbers.  What more can he do?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It won't make me feel good.  I've been a Broncos fan since John Elway.  And all I ever had against Tim Tebow was the fact that he was a gator.
> 
> The way some of his fans act has kept me from rooting for him as a pro.  But him losing isn't going to make me happy.  Besides, he could throw three pic sixes and some people would say it wasn't his fault.  Just like he could throw three touchdown passes and soem wouldn't give him credit.



I'll tell ya this.....I've enjoyed seeing Stafford having sucess with a normally horrible Lions team. Not having to listen to the dawg pound is probably why I can root for the guy now. 
The same media that's been trying to tear Tebow down as a pro were the ones doing the build up (to over saturation to some ) when he was in college.


----------



## riprap (Dec 12, 2011)

Tebow is a great Christian man and a great competitor. I do have a problem if he is praying against the other team. Now if he is praying that nobody will be hurt in the game or everyone will have safe travels to and from the game that is one thing. I hope he is not praying for his Christian brothers on the other team to lose, that just seems wrong.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 12, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Your Tebow love has you so delusional it's not even funny.
> 
> See, I don't really see much to dislike about Tebow personally. Seems like a genuine dude.
> 
> It's the media and crazy Tebow fans that bug the crap out of me and make me root against a guy I would ordinarily like. It's like people lose their minds and forget how to analyze football when it comes to him. If his name wasn't Tebow, he would just be a decent QB who is the beneficiary of some good defense and a little luck. It's really bizarre how much of a stranglehold this guy has on the media.



So if tebow is a decent QB then what is K.Orton ? He was 1-4 with the same team that Tebow is 7-1 with. Was this defense on vacation in the first 5 games ?
Who is the most import player on Denvers team ?



South GA Dawg said:


> I don't get the "he's a winner" stuff.  Tom Brady is a winner.  So is Aaron Rodgers.  So is Drew Brees.  But nobody loses their common sense over those guys.
> 
> Brady is having an amazing season with a human rumage sale of a team around him.
> 
> I don't get it.



Brady may play with a rumage defense but he has way more talent on offense then Tebow. Their is not  many if any players on Denvers offense that would start for the Pats.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2011)

ACguy said:


> So if tebow is a decent QB then what is K.Orton ? He was 1-4 with the same team that Tebow is 7-1 with. Was this defense on vacation in the first 5 games ?
> Who is the most import player on Denvers team ?
> 
> 
> ...



Who is Brady's talent on offense?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2011)

bullgator said:


> I'll tell ya this.....I've enjoyed seeing Stafford having sucess with a normally horrible Lions team. Not having to listen to the dawg pound is probably why I can root for the guy now.
> The same media that's been trying to tear Tebow down as a pro were the ones doing the build up (to over saturation to some ) when he was in college.



Well I will have to take your word for it because I mostly see people saying "he just wins."  

Skip Bayless is nauseating with his Tebow love.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2011)

ACguy said:


> So if tebow is a decent QB then what is K.Orton ? He was 1-4 with the same team that Tebow is 7-1 with. Was this defense on vacation in the first 5 games ?
> Who is the most import player on Denvers team ?
> 
> 
> Brady may play with a rumage defense but he has way more talent on offense then Tebow. Their is not  many if any players on Denvers offense that would start for the Pats.



I have never stated that Tebow or Orton are decent QB's....nor will I till proven so.  Tebow is better suited to run the offense that he runs than Orton. Orton was plagued with a bad pass blocking O-line and bad decisions on his part in where to throw the football.

That D lost to a non injury plagued San Diego team and the Green Bay Packers....what did you expect? The Ravens?

Willis would start, Decker would start and D. Thomas would certainly start.  
Your knowledge of football is showing through by even questioning the weapons Brady has around him.  Other than that freak Gronkowski Brady has nothing.  No running game, no deep threat, and short of Welker..who was nothing without Brady, no offensive threat.  Yet they still win.

Brady goes into every game knowing he has to hang 30+ or they will lose.  Tebow only has to score 17 if that and still has to rely on the other team screwing up to get it done.

That's not skill...it's dumb luck.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> So..what does Tebow have to do for you to say that he's a good QB and a winner?
> 
> So far, he's 7-1 as a starter....pretty good numbers.  What more can he do?



Denver has gone 7-1 against teams with a combined record of 39-52....

How about beat a team that's going to the playoffs.....  And I mean BEAT them, not throw 30% completion percentage and have your defense come up with a pick 6 or a moron rb run out or bounds with seconds on the clock.

Maybe he'll make me a believer this weekend.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wasn't even thinking about this in terms of race.  But since you brought it up, do you think maybe that's why a lot of the people who love him so much, think he is so great?  Because, "he's a white boy that can play some football"?


I can't speak for everyone else,but that is not the case for me.I have though witnessed the same thing that Rush got blasted for when he said many in the press are hesitant to criticize a QB of color.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2011)

Eli Manning is another one absolutely carrying his team on his back.  He goes into every game knowing that he has to create about 35 points.


----------



## chadair (Dec 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Eli Manning is another one absolutely carrying his team on his back.  He goes into every game knowing that he has to create about 35 points.



but Eli is NOT 7-1 in his last 8 games. only qb with a better winning percentage then Tebow is Rodgers :swords:


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> So..what does Tebow have to do for you to say that he's a good QB and a winner?
> 
> So far, he's 7-1 as a starter....pretty good numbers.  What more can he do?



Well Tim Tebow doesn't have to do anything for me.  I'm just a fan.

But for me to say he is a good qb he has to do better than going 6-16  with qb rating of 13 going into the fourth quarter.  That sucks so bad that it is almost to much to comprehend.

Consistently complete passes throughout a game and I will say he is a good qb.  That's what good qbs do.  After the game Urlacher called him a good running back.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Eli Manning is another one absolutely carrying his team on his back.  He goes into every game knowing that he has to create about 35 points.


You're right.He flat refused to lose to the Cowboys last night...........


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2011)

chadair said:


> but Eli is NOT 7-1 in his last 8 games. only qb with a better winning percentage then Tebow is Rodgers :swords:



Nice try Stacy.  That;s the only way you could get Tebow in the sme sentence with Rodgers.  

You guys know it;s not going to last.  Tebow isn;t going to keep completing six passes a game and winning.


----------



## chadair (Dec 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I will have to take your word for it because I mostly see people saying "he just wins."
> 
> Skip Bayless is nauseating with his Tebow love.



no matter what that tard talks about he is  I like him about as much as Steven A. Smith


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nice try Stacy.  That;s the only way you could get Tebow in the sme sentence with Rodgers.
> 
> You guys know it;s not going to last.  Tebow isn;t going to keep completing six passes a game and winning.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2011)

chadair said:


> no matter what that tard talks about he is  I like him about as much as Steven A. Smith



What is funny is watching him and Stephen A argue.

More stupidity per square inch than this place and the gon facebook page put together.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nice try Stacy.  That;s the only way you could get Tebow in the sme sentence with Rodgers.
> 
> You guys know it;s not going to last.  Tebow isn;t going to keep completing six passes a game and winning.



Agree 1000%


----------



## BigDawg515 (Dec 12, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Keep on calling me names, it only shows your maturity.



Didn't call you anything. I said you SOUND LIKE a bitter woman. Does that shoe fit? Seems you already answered that question. Work on that reading comprehension, it'll do wonders for you. Maybe I should've written it in another language?


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 13, 2011)

BigDawg515 said:


> Didn't call you anything. I said you SOUND LIKE a bitter woman. Does that shoe fit? Seems you already answered that question. Work on that reading comprehension, it'll do wonders for you. Maybe I should've written it in another language?



No it doesn't fit as a matter of fact.  Spit it out in whatever language you choose.

I spit out facts, read and respond....you read the first sentence and hurl names.  How about you read a little more before you jump into threads bigger than your britches.  New guys normally do that....

Keep on with the Tebow love...it suits you.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 13, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Denver has gone 7-1 against teams with a combined record of 39-52....
> 
> How about beat a team that's going to the playoffs.....  And I mean BEAT them, not throw 30% completion percentage and have your defense come up with a pick 6 or a moron rb run out or bounds with seconds on the clock.
> 
> Maybe he'll make me a believer this weekend.





South GA Dawg said:


> Well Tim Tebow doesn't have to do anything for me.  I'm just a fan.
> 
> But for me to say he is a good qb he has to do better than going 6-16  with qb rating of 13 going into the fourth quarter.  That sucks so bad that it is almost to much to comprehend.
> 
> Consistently complete passes throughout a game and I will say he is a good qb.  That's what good qbs do.  After the game Urlacher called him a good running back.





Both of those assessments sound fair.

We'll see how Denver wraps up the season.  

As far as Urlacher's opinion, sounds like he's a sore loser.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 13, 2011)

ACguy said:


> So if tebow is a decent QB then what is K.Orton ? He was 1-4 with the same team that Tebow is 7-1 with. Was this defense on vacation in the first 5 games ?
> Who is the most import player on Denvers team ?



Some hard numbers for you.

note-I did not use game 5 for these stats because Orton and Tebow split the game

OPPG scored during Orton's 4 starts- 18.5 ppg
DPPG allowed during Orton's 4 starts- 26 ppg

OPPG scored during Tebow's 8 starts- 17.9 ppg (16.8 over last 4 games)
DPPG allowed during Tebow's 8 starts- 18.3 ppg (16.5 over last 4 games)

Yes...you read that right, the offense has score LESS under Tebow that Orton and apparently the defense was on vacation.....

On to QB rating, it drives me nuts that people still use the worst rating system in sports (yes worse than the BCS) when it comes to QB rating. The old NFL rating system is so dated it's mind-boggling. With all the stats available today why use the system that uses the least amount of data? It's like popping popcorn at a camp fire when you have a microwave 10 feet away.

the ESPN "QBR" is light years ahead of the game. Yes the same ESPN that everytime you turn to you see Tebow.

Orton QBR- 47.9
Tebow QBR- 36.3

Having said all that, Tebow does not turn the ball over which is a HUGE factor in the Broncos winning streak. 
I will give him credit for that however more times than not the Bronco D is keeping the team in the game (and scoring) til the end when the offense plays MUCH better than they did the first 50 minutes.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 13, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Having said all that, Tebow does not turn the ball over which is a HUGE factor in the Broncos winning streak.
> I will give him credit for that however more times than not the Bronco D is keeping the team in the game (and scoring) til the end when the offense plays MUCH better than they did the first 50 minutes.



That I think is one of Tebow's greatest assets.  He takes care of the ball.....better than any other first year starter I know of.

I wonder...in the stats you provided....what the Points off of turnovers given up under Orten is compared to Tebow.  I'd imagine, that is what is giving the defense better numbers that you show above.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I will have to take your word for it because I mostly see people saying "he just wins."
> 
> Skip Bayless is nauseating with his Tebow love.



Skip Bayless is nauseating period...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


>


----------



## bullgator (Dec 13, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Some hard numbers for you.
> 
> note-I did not use game 5 for these stats because Orton and Tebow split the game
> 
> ...



you forgot one stat............winning percentage!!!!!!!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 13, 2011)

> I don't get the "he's a winner" stuff. Tom Brady is a winner. So is Aaron Rodgers. So is Drew Brees. But nobody loses their common sense over those guys.



Those 3 quarterbacks are unanimously (sp?) considered the best 3 QB's in the league so I don't understand that logic.  Aaron Rodgers is getting huge press these days and Brady gets talked about in the discussion of best QB ever.  Not sure I see where any one with any sanity is putting any of those 3 guys behind Tebow.

Another interesting stat would be to see how many drops Tebow's WR's have.  There were a ton in the last game.  So he's not the most accurate QB in the league?  It's hard to get a rythym going when passing plays are only called once every 7-10 plays.  His TD passes this year have been pretty accurate.

At the end of the day I don't think anyone is saying Tebow's a top 5 QB or even top 10.  I think they're saying he's a legitimate starter in the league....and when you have guys like Tyler Palko, Tavaris Jackson, Blaine Gabbert, and Matt Moore starting, yes he is a legitimate NFL QB.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 13, 2011)

bullgator said:


> you forgot one stat............winning percentage!!!!!!!



Didn't forget it. It is well known.

Where we disagree is that I believe they win despite Tim Tebow no because of Tim Tebow.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 13, 2011)

7-1


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2011)

If he could just win one without some crazy 4th quarter comeback, but then it wouldn't be fun to watch anymore.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 13, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Didn't forget it. It is well known.
> 
> Where we disagree is that I believe they win despite Tim Tebow no because of Tim Tebow.



Despite Tebow?. 
So I guess your saying it's just pure coincidence that they began winning when he took over the starting job . Would that mean they would also have been winning these games with Orton?.


----------



## tcward (Dec 13, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Some hard numbers for you.
> 
> note-I did not use game 5 for these stats because Orton and Tebow split the game
> 
> ...



Man you spend alot of time on Tebow Why don't you see what you can do to get him traded or something? Geez give the man a break!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 13, 2011)

For anyone interested, Tebow is 14th in the NFL for QB rating........he was 5th this week.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 13, 2011)

tcward said:


> Man you spend alot of time on Tebow Why don't you see what you can do to get him traded or something? Geez give the man a break!



You think I compiled all those myself? Do I look like a GT nerd?

I got those from a fellow Tebow hater. 

We have a club...you didn't know?


----------



## ACguy (Dec 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Who is Brady's talent on offense?



Gronkowski the best TE in the NFL. He also has Welker and A.Hernandez. Gronkowski and Welker will be pro bowl players . 

Who does Tebow have? Who does Denver have on offense that will make the pro bowl?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 13, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Gronkowski the best TE in the NFL. He also has Welker and A.Hernandez. Gronkowski and Welker will be pro bowl players .
> 
> Who does Tebow have? Who does Denver have on offense that will make the pro bowl?



LOL.  You know when Wes Welker got to be good?  When he started being thrown to by Brady.  Pretty much the entire league stopped him without much trouble before that.  If he was forced to play outside the hashes he wouldn't have a career.

Gronkowski is good.  Hernandez is pretty good.  Both can thank Brady.

Take away Brady, replace him with Tebow and they wouldn't sniff a pro bowl.

I know you don't like them, but thems the facts.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 13, 2011)

Now everyone knows that Brady has garbage compared the awesome players tebow has.  Only a true tard would think that.   

And no one ever said Tebow was a Brady, but I also watched a superbowl where pretty boy Brady who went undefeated had his rear handed to him by the pipsqueak kid Eli. You know the younger brother of the great Peyton who the media loves so much also.

I try not to let the media dictate who I like and don't like. I'm a grown man I grew out of that stage yrs ago. 

If that was the case then I would hate Michael Jordan, Tiger Woods, oh yea and not to mention those dumb Peyton Manning commercials.   

I truly belive that if the Broncos beat the Pats, then TJL will say it was the defense or his man love thug McGahee won it. 

The reason the media talks about him is becaus ethey are so used to having the experts be right that it pains them to be wrong.  

I believe Tebow is a decent QB, and and a QB doesn't just throw the ball, heck look at Matt Ryan. A QB LEADS his team, and does what is necessary to win.

I'd like to ask this question, who would you rather have in your lineup right now, Carson Palmer, or Tim Tebow? 

And as far as Urlacher, I like him but it kinda seems dumb to criticize the same player that beat your team. I mean if Tebow was just a great running back, then does that mean Urlacher and company can't stop a good running back? Maybe he needs to just tuck his tail and admit defeat.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  You know when Wes Welker got to be good?  When he started being thrown to by Brady.  Pretty much the entire league stopped him without much trouble before that.  If he was forced to play outside the hashes he wouldn't have a career.
> 
> Gronkowski is good.  Hernandez is pretty good.  Both can thank Brady.
> 
> ...




are you serious?  You think the only reason those guys are good is because of Brady. BUT, BUT, But, TJL said that football is all about the team not 1 person. And who's to say that Tebow wouldn't win with that team, maybe if Tebow played for the Pats they wouldn't have that dumb wimpy "Brady" rule.  Tebow ain't skeered to run the ball like Brady is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 13, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Now everyone knows that Brady has garbage compared the awesome players tebow has.  Only a true tard would think that.
> 
> And no one ever said Tebow was a Brady, but I also watched a superbowl where pretty boy Brady who went undefeated had his rear handed to him by the pipsqueak kid Eli. You know the younger brother of the great Peyton who the media loves so much also.
> 
> ...



LOL.  Man you need to relax.  Life is too short to go around as wizzed off as you always seem to be.  I'm a "tard" because you don't like what I said?  LOL.  All I did was present the facts.  You don't like what I say you start calling me names.  LOL.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 13, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> are you serious?  You think the only reason those guys are good is because of brady. But, but, but, tjl said that football is all about the team not 1 person. And who's to say that tebow wouldn't win with that team, maybe if tebow played for the pats they wouldn't have that dumb wimpy "brady" rule.  Tebow ain't skeered to run the ball like brady is.



lol.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 13, 2011)

Some folks can take what I say with a grain of salt and some folks let it get so under their skin that they have to make irrational rants using my name. 

Some people just don't realize how pathetic they really sound.



It's ok though. I understand. Tebow has that effect on folks.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 13, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Some hard numbers for you.
> 
> note-I did not use game 5 for these stats because Orton and Tebow split the game
> 
> ...



So will you just answer the question. Who is the most important player on Denver's team? 

Can you explain to me how Denver can score less points then their opponents in their last 4 games and still go 4-0?rofl: .   

None of those stats are probly right. The offense has put up just as many points as it did under Orton but the defense has gave up less witch has a lot to do with the offense not turning the ball over much and leading the league in rushing. The offenses are a lot closer then the fake stats in your post.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 13, 2011)

SGD, I wasn't calling you a tard, just asking was you serious. Do you really think Brady has less talent Offense wise around him than Tebow?  Dang man, lighten up

Tjl. the same effect McGahee has on you or the opposite effect Tebow has on you. You hate Tebow and let the media tell you who to like and not like. but I have to remember, you are a CANEs fan, That's speaks volumes right there.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  You know when Wes Welker got to be good?  When he started being thrown to by Brady.  Pretty much the entire league stopped him without much trouble before that.  If he was forced to play outside the hashes he wouldn't have a career.
> 
> Gronkowski is good.  Hernandez is pretty good.  Both can thank Brady.
> 
> ...



Who does Tebow have that's as good as Welker, Gronkowski and hernandez? Henandez would be the #1 WR/TE on Denver but he is 3rd on the Pats.

Welker is the leading WR in the NFL and your acting like he is not very good. One of these teams should hire you to be the DC so you could show them how to stop Welker.

Gronkowski is just good ? He is great. Name some TE's in the NFL that are better right now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 13, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> SGD, I wasn't calling you a tard, just asking was you serious. Do you really think Brady has less talent Offense wise around him than Tebow?  Dang man, lighten up
> 
> Tjl. the same effect McGahee has on you or the opposite effect Tebow has on you. You hate Tebow and let the media tell you who to like and not like. but I have to remember, you are a CANEs fan, That's speaks volumes right there.



Well if we are just talking about talent I would say Bay Bay Thomas is a heck of a lot more talented than anybody Brady has to throw to right now.

Welker, Gronko, Hernandez, you think they're just great players.  Put them on Denver's team and they would disappear.  Tebow wouldn't be able to get the ball to them.  He has completed three passes the entire game going into the fourth quarter.  He had a qb rating of 13.  13!!!  Having Wes Welker or Gronko would't even matter.

What happened to Deon Branch when he left NE and went to Seattle?  Exactly.  Why?  Because he went from having Brady as a qb to having Hasselback as a qb.

Take Brady off of that team and replace him with Tim Tebow and they are awful.  Put Brady on the Broncos and I guarantee you they are not having to try and pull some kind of come back every game.

Aslo, Denver's D is the only reason Tebow has a prayer of winning any games.  I'll answer AC's question about who their best player is, their defense.  Brady's defense is AWFUL.  he has to go out and overcome them every week and he does it.  They have back up receivers playing corner.  That's how bad they suck.  And he still does it.  Could Tebow do that?  Please.  Not hardly.

I know this Tebow thing is fun for people and it makes Florida fans feel good for right now but yall are looking at this with emotion rather than logic.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 13, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Who does Tebow have that's as good as Welker, Gronkowski and hernandez? Henandez would be the #1 WR/TE on Denver but he is 3rd on the Pats.
> 
> Welker is the leading WR in the NFL and your acting like he is not very good. One of these teams should hire you to be the DC so you could show them how to stop Welker.
> 
> Gronkowski is just good ? He is great. Name some TE's in the NFL that are better right now.



What would he be with Tebow throwing it in the dirt in front of him or ten yards ahead of him?  See what I mean?  Giving Tebow Gronko does Tebow no good.  Welker?  LOL.  We've been through that.  He was nothing before he got to Brady.  Give him to Tebow.  I wish we could.  Do you think Bay Bay is less talented than Wes Welker?  LOL.  If so, you're the only one that thinks it.  Welker was nobody until he got to New England.  They wouldn't need me as DC.  The whole league stopped Welker until he had Brady as a qb.  Those are just facts.  So lets not act like he is some kind of hall of famer.  And Tebow wouldn't even be able to get him the ball.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> What would he be with Tebow throwing it in the dirt in fron of him or then yards ahead of him?  See what I mean?  Giving Tebow Gronko does Tebow no good.  Welker?  LOL.  We've been through that.  He was nothing beofre he got to Brady.  Give him to Tebow.  I wish we could.  Do you think Bay Bay is less talented than Wes Welker?  LOL.  If so, you're the only one that thinks it.  Wlker was nobody until he got to New England.  So lets not act like he is some kind of hall of famer.  And Tebow wouldn;t even be able to get him the ball.



Welker is a better WR then bay bay right now. Again just tell me who Denver has that's better then Welker , Gronk and Hernandez. What TE's in the NFL is better then Gronk who you say is just good.

If brady is the reason welker looks so good then why don't the other WR's look good? Why is it that Welker averages over a 1,00 yards a season at NE while Gronk and Moss are the only WR's/TE's get a 1,00 yards in a season in a long time. Maybe Welker makes Brady look good. Brady's QB rating since Welker came to town is better then all of the years before Welker.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 13, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Welker is a better WR then bay bay right now. Again just tell me who Denver has that's better then Welker , Gronk and Hernandez. What TE's in the NFL is better then Gronk who you say is just good.



Do you honestly think giving Tim Tebow those players would matter?  When his receivers are wide open he can't get the ball near them until there is absolutely no pressure when they go to prevent and totally cede the sidelines.  It doesn't matter what his wrs names are.

He had a qb rating of 13 the other day.  That's not his wrs fault.  It's not his coach's fault.  It's his fault.  I know you don;t want to accept it but it's the truth.  Givem him Brady's players and he wouldn't be any better off because he can't do better than 6 for 16 passsing.

Give Brady Tebow's players and he's still Brady.  That's just the way it is.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

Good lord


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Good lord



I know.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 13, 2011)

If Brady is so good then explain why Ocho left an inferior team and went to play for Brady and is now ummm, what playing Madden NFL on the sidelines.

You say the Tebow love won't last long, tell me why you dislike him so much?  SGD, would you rather have Orton instead of Tebow. How bout Newton?  Or how bout Painter from Indy?  Those are all starters and probably have a better passer rating but how amny are winners?

Let me ask this, what's more important, winnig or having a higher passing rating and being a TRUE QB and losing. Remember, Dan Marino, he was a pass aholic and a GREAT QB but he never could win the big game. But Dilfer, or Even Baby manning has worse passing numbers but both have Rings. So I guess it bols down to which is more important, winning or passing.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 14, 2011)

ACguy said:


> So will you just answer the question. Who is the most important player on Denver's team?
> 
> Can you explain to me how Denver can score less points then their opponents in their last 4 games and still go 4-0?rofl: .
> 
> None of those stats are probly right. The offense has put up just as many points as it did under Orton but the defense has gave up less witch has a lot to do with the offense not turning the ball over much and leading the league in rushing. The offenses are a lot closer then the fake stats in your post.



Because they're defense has stepped up and they're offensive playmakers have returned from injury. Bey Bey and Decker missed significant time in the first few games. 

Nice to know I'm a liar as well as a Tebow hater. Dude...that's low even for you. How about you prove they're wrong before running your gator hole. 

I said they weren't my stats...I didn't say I didn't check them.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 14, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> If Brady is so good then explain why Ocho left an inferior team and went to play for Brady and is now ummm, what playing Madden NFL on the sidelines.
> 
> You say the Tebow love won't last long, tell me why you dislike him so much?  SGD, would you rather have Orton instead of Tebow. How bout Newton?  Or how bout Painter from Indy?  Those are all starters and probably have a better passer rating but how amny are winners?
> 
> Let me ask this, what's more important, winnig or having a higher passing rating and being a TRUE QB and losing. Remember, Dan Marino, he was a pass aholic and a GREAT QB but he never could win the big game. But Dilfer, or Even Baby manning has worse passing numbers but both have Rings. So I guess it bols down to which is more important, winning or passing.



Why does anybody have to dislike Saint Tebow? NOBODY on here is saying they don't like him. 

Funny you ask about those other QB's. 
Marino never had a defense...ever. 
Both Differ and E. Manning both had incredible defenses and won....much like Tebow.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 14, 2011)

So I'm still curious....how many points off of turnovers in the first 7 games did the defense give up in Denver?

I'm still thinking that that might be one of the reasons why the defense is all of the sudden doing better in Denver.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not really on either side of the love/hate Tebow battle, but I found this piece to be funny.

What Tim Tebow Can't Do

He cannot fly. He cannot see through walls. He cannot talk to the animals, not even cats. He's never picked up an automobile and tossed it across the road. He's failed to publish poetry in Russian. He can't explain Ryan Reynolds.

These are just a few of the many things Tim Tebow can't do.

Every day we are reminded of more things Tim Tebow can't do. He cannot throw a proper pass. He cannot stand still in the pocket. He can't run a conventional offense. He runs, but he doesn't run gracefully. He runs upright and frantic. He runs like he's stealing a toaster from the mall.

He's a cavalcade of failures. Why the Denver Broncos give him a paycheck, nobody knows.

Because Tim Tebow never lets you relax. He never puts a football game away in the first quarter. He forces you to watch the whole thing, with commercials and no fast-forwards. It's never pretty.

He doesn't put up Tom Brady's numbers. He doesn't put up Tom Brokaw's numbers. He's not impressing Broncos legend John Elway. John Elway acts as if he'd let the Broncos bus abandon Tim Tebow at a rest stop.

"Oh, where's Tim?" John Elway would say forty miles down the road. "Hmmm, that's too bad."

You can see why Elway's unconvinced. Tim Tebow can't do it the normal way. Tim Tebow can't get through an interview without mentioning his faith. Or giving credit to his teammates. Tim Tebow never sounds full of Tim Tebow.

Denver Broncos quarterback Tim Tebow is the NFL's new golden boy, but can the second-year QB survive by running more than passing? 

He doesn't even get mad when people say nasty things about him. When people say Tim Tebow needs to improve, Tim Tebow says he needs to improve. Who does that?

Nothing seems to rattle him. He smiles and doesn't sulk. When Tim Tebow is bummed, he doesn't pull down the blinds, blast the Fleetwood Mac and drink red wine out of a Mason jar, like everybody else does. He's a total weirdo.

Do you know what else Tim Tebow has never done?

Tim Tebow has not climbed all Seven Summits. He's never built an invisible jet or hosted the Country Music Awards. If he has solved the mystery of Loch Ness, or washed dishes at The French Laundry, it's never been written about. Tim Tebow's portrait does not hang in the Louvre. Sandra Bullock has never made a Tim Tebow movie. Tim Tebow has never made a Sandra Bullock movie.

Sure, Tim Tebow has been on the cover of Sports Illustrated, but has he been on the cover of Dwell or Bon Appetit? That's right: no. Loser!

Do you know that Tim Tebow has never hosted a late-night talk show in Denmark? That he's never been the CEO of The Gap? That he wasn't a serious candidate to be manager of the Red Sox? Tim Tebow has never won a professional motocross race. He's never even come in second in a professional motocross race. Tim Tebow did zero to solve the NBA lockout. Zilch.

Here is a small list of other things Tim Tebow has never won:

Wimbledon, a MacArthur "Genius" grant, "Project Runway," "The Price is Right," the Nathan's Famous hot dog eating contest, the Booker Prize or a Grammy for best spoken-word album.

That's embarrassing. Why do people care about him?

We're in Week 13, the homestretch of the NFL season, and it's do-or-die time for several NFL teams. 

Yes, Tim Tebow beat the Miami Dolphins, the Oakland Raiders, the Kansas City Chiefs, the New York Jets and the Chargers of San Diego. But Tim Tebow has not beaten the Detroit Lions. Or the Detroit Pistons. Or the Detroit Red Wings. Or Manny Pacquiao. Or Dara Torres. Or Real Madrid. Or Gary Kasparov.

Tim Tebow doesn't fight the law, but if he did, the law would surely win. Okay, maybe not.

Despite all of these issues, people still like Tim Tebow, which is mystifying. It's as if they can't recognize his flaws. They're blinded by hype. They're willfully ignorant. They want to believe in a myth.

One day they will see all of Tim Tebow's shortcomings. How he's never once sang O Canada at a Vancouver Canucks game. How he's never captured a live dinosaur. How he's too chicken to run for President.

Tim Tebow never, ever makes everybody happy. He can't really do anything besides win football games. Since when did anyone care about that?


----------



## o2bfishin (Dec 15, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> If Brady is so good then explain why Ocho left an inferior team and went to play for Brady and is now ummm, what playing Madden NFL on the sidelines.
> 
> That's an easy one...  Ocho was a "freelancer" in Cindy. Ran his own routes, changed mid-route, etc.  I have heard it's all precise route running and timing in New England's offense. The receivers run the route they are supposed to regardless of what the defense shows.
> 
> If Ocho's not getting it down in practice (he's not) he doesn't get any snaps on Sunday. It's not what he is used to. Even when he does play, their timing is off most of the time.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 15, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I'm not really on either side of the love/hate Tebow battle, but I found this piece to be funny.
> 
> What Tim Tebow Can't Do
> 
> ...



That is an awesome piece.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 15, 2011)

That was pretty good read. 

Who cares if he wins, what matters is that he has to be a certain "type" to succeed.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 15, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Because they're defense has stepped up and they're offensive playmakers have returned from injury. Bey Bey and Decker missed significant time in the first few games.
> 
> Nice to know I'm a liar as well as a Tebow hater. Dude...that's low even for you. How about you prove they're wrong before running your gator hole.
> 
> I said they weren't my stats...I didn't say I didn't check them.



Sorry but everyone should know a team can't get out scored in 4 games when they won all 4 games. I did a quick search for the stats and the total offense is about even and the total defense was better with Tebow. 

Of course the defense looks better with Tebow at QB because of the rushing and turn over improvement on offense. What time did Decker miss in the first 5 games ? 

Where did I call you a liar? I said the stats were fake and incorrect. Look them up and you will find out they are wrong.  Can you explain to me how Denver gave up more points in their last 4 games then they scored , even though they won all 4 games ?  Your going to insult me for pointing out the stats were wrong when they are clearly wrong


----------



## ACguy (Dec 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you honestly think giving Tim Tebow those players would matter?  When his receivers are wide open he can't get the ball near them until there is absolutely no pressure when they go to prevent and totally cede the sidelines.  It doesn't matter what his wrs names are.
> 
> He had a qb rating of 13 the other day.  That's not his wrs fault.  It's not his coach's fault.  It's his fault.  I know you don;t want to accept it but it's the truth.  Givem him Brady's players and he wouldn't be any better off because he can't do better than 6 for 16 passsing.
> 
> Give Brady Tebow's players and he's still Brady.  That's just the way it is.



If Tebow had Brady's players he would have better passing stats but not like Brady. Brady is clearly a better passer. 

You do know he has already done better then 6 for 16 passing.  In his last 2 games he has went 21 out of 40 and 10 out of 15.

Give Brady Tebow's players and he would be the old Brady that was a winner but didn't have the crazy stats he has now. 

If Brady just makes Welker look better then he is then why is Brady's stats so much better since he got Welker ? maybe Welker is good and helps make Brady look good too.

 Again just tell me who Denver has that's better then Welker , Gronk and Hernandez. What TE's in the NFL is better then Gronk who you say is just good?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 15, 2011)

ACguy said:


> If Tebow had Brady's players he would have better passing stats but not like Brady. Brady is clearly a better passer.
> 
> You do know he has already done better then 6 for 16 passing.  In his last 2 games he has went 21 out of 40 and 10 out of 15.
> 
> ...



1.  Could be.  But I don't much buy it.  Welker was nothing before he got to New England.  Brady has always been good.

2.  Bay Bay.  Already said that.  Put Bay Bay in New England and he would be scary.  Gronko, Henrnandez, they are what they are because they are there.  Put them on another team and they wouldn't be who they are.  New England just plugs new players in up there and most of the time they are good.  Deon Branch is a great example.  Troy Brown too.  Those guys were pedestrian players without Brady.  Tebow aint no Brady.  If you can't see that, if you really can not see that, I don't know what to say.

This what I was talking about when I said there is no such thing as having a reasonable conversation about this.  Tebow lovers like you can not think like rational people about it.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> 1.  Could be.  But I don't much buy it.  Welker was nothing before he got to New England.  Brady has always been good.
> 
> 2.  Bay Bay.  Already said that.  Put Bay Bay in New England and he would be scary.  Gronko, Henrnandez, they are what they are because they are there.  Put them on another team and they wouldn't be who they are.  New England just plugs new players in up there and most of the time they are good.  Deon Branch is a great example.  Troy Brown too.  Those guys were pedestrian players without Brady.  Tebow aint no Brady.  If you can't see that, if you really can not see that, I don't know what to say.
> 
> This what I was talking about when I said there is no such thing as having a reasonable conversation about this.  Tebow lovers like you can not think like rational people about it.



You keep talking to him.

Like talking to a wall.

I post stats...they're wrong.
I post opinions..they're wrong.

I post facts....they are REALLY wrong.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 15, 2011)

I haven't heard anyone on here claim Tebow is as good as Brady. That would be very stupid to say that, but also, Tebow ain't garbage like some apparently believe.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 16, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Sorry but everyone should know a team can't get out scored in 4 games when they won all 4 games. I did a quick search for the stats and the total offense is about even and the total defense was better with Tebow.
> 
> Of course the defense looks better with Tebow at QB because of the rushing and turn over improvement on offense. What time did Decker miss in the first 5 games ?
> 
> Where did I call you a liar? I said the stats were fake and incorrect. Look them up and you will find out they are wrong.  Can you explain to me how Denver gave up more points in their last 4 games then they scored , even though they won all 4 games ?  Your going to insult me for pointing out the stats were wrong when they are clearly wrong



The stats are not fake and are not incorrect.  The math was done on the OPPG and DPPG, you may have confused OPPG for PPG. All defensive and special teams touchdowns have been removed from the equation as well. That may explain your differnce in numbers. Also, the same was done for the defense so that TDs the offense or special teams given up werent included. 

How about simply asking where stats came from next time....

As I've shown many times before. If I post something in error I will retract it an apolgize rather than fight to the death with my panties in a bunch like some on this site.

It was Bey Bey that missed time, their best reciever, not Decker. My error.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I haven't heard anyone on here claim Tebow is as good as Brady. That would be very stupid to say that, but also, Tebow ain't garbage like some apparently believe.



And here is the problem. Nobody said he was garbage.  We say that he isn't very good, a fact backed up by his passing numbers, and what you guys who are high on him hear is "He's garbage."  

That's the problem.  It's all or nothing for the Tebow fans.  Either you act like he is great or you are saying he is garbage.  Nobody said that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 16, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> You keep talking to him.
> 
> Like talking to a wall.
> 
> ...



Oh trust me, I know.  LOL.  I'm an old hand at this.

AC asks for your opinion, you give it to him and acts like you are stupid and tells you all the reasons you are wrong and then tells you all about how little he thinks you know about football.

He asks for facts, so you give him some and he doesn't accept them.

Really nowhere to go from there.  If what you have to say doesn't fall in line with his Tebow/Florida narrative, he thinks you're an idiot.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 16, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> The stats are not fake and are not incorrect.  The math was done on the OPPG and DPPG, you may have confused OPPG for PPG. All defensive and special teams touchdowns have been removed from the equation as well. That may explain your differnce in numbers. Also, the same was done for the defense so that TDs the offense or special teams given up werent included.
> 
> How about simply asking where stats came from next time....
> 
> ...



There you go.  No sense in even talking to AC.  He will die before he says he is wrong about something.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> 1.  Could be.  But I don't much buy it.  Welker was nothing before he got to New England.  Brady has always been good.
> 
> 2.  Bay Bay.  Already said that.  Put Bay Bay in New England and he would be scary.  Gronko, Henrnandez, they are what they are because they are there.  Put them on another team and they wouldn't be who they are.  New England just plugs new players in up there and most of the time they are good.  Deon Branch is a great example.  Troy Brown too.  Those guys were pedestrian players without Brady.  Tebow aint no Brady.  If you can't see that, if you really can not see that, I don't know what to say.
> 
> This what I was talking about when I said there is no such thing as having a reasonable conversation about this.  Tebow lovers like you can not think like rational people about it.



1. Brady has always been good and clutch but he became great when Welker joined the team. 

2. Bay Bay would have more yards if he was on the Pats team because they pass the ball more. That's why most of the Pats WR's have their best numbers at NE. They get the ball alot more. Welkers average per comp was just as good in Miami he just didn't get the ball as much and he was younger. 

No body said Tebow is another Brady.

Yea it's had to have rational conversation with people who don't give Tebow credit even though his team sucked before he became the starter and are now 7-1 with him as the starter.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 16, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> The stats are not fake and are not incorrect.  The math was done on the OPPG and DPPG, you may have confused OPPG for PPG. All defensive and special teams touchdowns have been removed from the equation as well. That may explain your differnce in numbers. Also, the same was done for the defense so that TDs the offense or special teams given up werent included.
> 
> How about simply asking where stats came from next time....
> 
> ...



Ok I am sorry I mis under stood what you were saying. Never seen a site that had it broke down like that. What site di you get that from? Is Denvers defense actually ranked above average in those rankings? They are 19th in total defense and 21st in scoring defense. I don't see how they are so special  . 



tjl1388 said:


> Why does anybody have to dislike Saint Tebow? NOBODY on here is saying they don't like him.
> 
> Funny you ask about those other QB's.
> Marino never had a defense...ever.
> Both Differ and E. Manning both had incredible defenses and won....much like Tebow.



The defense Dilfer had was way better then Denvers Defense. Denvers defense is average. If Orton was still the QB the team would have a horrible record and no body would be talking about how good the defense was. e.manning is a good QB


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 17, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Ok I am sorry I mis under stood what you were saying. Never seen a site that had it broke down like that. What site di you get that from? Is Denvers defense actually ranked above average in those rankings? They are 19th in total defense and 21st in scoring defense. I don't see how they are so special  .
> 
> 
> 
> The defense Dilfer had was way better then Denvers Defense. Denvers defense is average. If Orton was still the QB the team would have a horrible record and no body would be talking about how good the defense was. e.manning is a good QB



The stats were taken straight from the NFL. 

That is where we differ on the defense...while I don't believe them as good as the Raven SB team, not sure we'll ever see another one like that, I do believe them to be above average.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> The stats were taken straight from the NFL.
> 
> That is where we differ on the defense...while I don't believe them as good as the Raven SB team, not sure we'll ever see another one like that, I do believe them to be above average.



So they have that stat on NFl.com? I didn't see it. Where is Denvers defense ranked  in your stats ? I want to see how Denver's defense ranks against other NFL defenses in your stat. 

Of course we are not going to agree. You don't want to give Tebow the credit for the team being drastically better with him as the starter. I could see the team getting a little better after changing   QB's and the QB not being the reason . But when a team goes 1-4 and then changes QB's and goes 7-1 the biggest reason has to be the QB or a miracle. The idea of the defense just flipping a switch after a QB change is a little odd.  

Of course the defense looks better with Tebow as the starter because the offense is more of a ball control offense now witch makes the Defense look better. All of the top ranked defenses have ball control offenses like Baltimore , Pit , SF ect. Yet Denvers defense is still average in total and scoring defense. Denver and the 49ers offense are very similar yet the 49ers defense is ranked near the top and Denvers is average. Denver had 11 TO's with Orton at QB in 4 games and 9 with Tebow at QB in 8 games .  There is a bigger difference in offensive TO's per game then OPPG . 

Bay Bay being out at the start of the game just off sets B.Lloyd being traded after the week before Tebow became the starter. He was clearly the best WR on the team last year .


----------



## ACguy (Dec 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I have never stated that Tebow or Orton are decent QB's....nor will I till proven so.  Tebow is better suited to run the offense that he runs than Orton. Orton was plagued with a bad pass blocking O-line and bad decisions on his part in where to throw the football.
> 
> That D lost to a non injury plagued San Diego team and the Green Bay Packers....what did you expect? The Ravens?
> 
> ...



What do you think About Tom Brady? Is he the best QB to ever play in the NFL? He has great stats to have no weapons besides a TE.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 17, 2011)

ACguy said:


> What do you think About Tom Brady? Is he the best QB to ever play in the NFL? He has great stats to have no weapons besides a TE.



Go bait somebody else. 

No matter what I say your gonna spin it and spit out your usual vitreal. 

Your obviously don't care what I say/think and the feeling is mutual. 


I'm done playing nice around here.  I tried....and still get hammered. I'm over it.


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/story/16480184

New England at Denver, 4:15 p.m. ET (CBS) | Preview

The line: Patriots by 6½

The story: Once upon a time, Tim Tebow's critics claimed he couldn't play, couldn't throw and couldn't win. Now that he's 7-1, they have to change their attack. So now it's that he's lucky or is carried by a defense that, oh, by the way, yielded close to 500 yards to a rookie quarterback two weeks ago. Or maybe it's just that he hasn't beaten anybody.

In any case, the more Tebow and the Broncos win, the more it infuriates critics who refuse to admit that maybe, just maybe, they might have been wrong. So they search for something, anything, not to give the guy credit, waiting for him to screw up and to declare themselves victors.

All I know is that the defense that is 7-1 with Tebow was 1-4 with Kyle Orton. And the guy who couldn't throw? His passer rating is higher than Cam Newton or Andy Dalton. And the last-place Broncos? Yep, they're on top of the AFC West.

I know, Tebow isn't doing this alone, but consider this the next time you shred the guy: He has one of the league's worst sets of running backs and receivers around him, with Denver trading away Brandon Lloyd -- its top pass catcher -- soon after Tebow took over. OK, so Willis McGahee has been a load. He was also all but washed up when Baltimore let him walk. And tell me what you know about Tebow's go-to receiver, Eric Decker. Someone? Anyone?

Sometimes I don't think Tebow gets enough credit for what's going on, and what's going on is that Denver and the Broncos are rolling. Tebow has done for the Broncos what Tom Brady does for New England, which is make everyone around him better. So he doesn't have the ideal throwing motion or his footwork is screwed up or his accuracy isn't what you would like. Big deal. The guy wins.

Of course, so does Brady, which makes this the most difficult assignment yet for Tebow and the Broncos. Brady is the game's best quarterback. We know that. But we also know you can beat him by taking advantage of New England's 32nd-ranked defense, extending drives with patient play-calling and keeping Brady nailed to the bench. Pittsburgh followed that script in October, and Brady -- on the field for three plays in the first quarter -- was unable to lift the Patriots from behind.

Still, it's New England, and there's this feeling that if anybody can solve Tebow and the Broncos it's Bill Belichick. And maybe that's true. Only New England better have a substantial lead by the end of the fourth quarter because every week is Groundhog Day with Denver. The Broncos rally from 15 down. They rally from 10 down. They rally from eight down.
They are the season's best story and one of the league's hottest teams. Now they are up against the gold standard, and I wouldn't minimize their chances. If there's one thing we all learned this season, it's never, ever, ever to count the Denver Broncos out.

Something to consider: Brady is 1-5 vs. Denver in the regular season and 0-1 in the playoffs. The Broncos are the only opponent that has a winning record against him.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 17, 2011)

I know most of you think I want him to fail at everything he does but I really think Tebow has an opportunity to do really well this week. 

The NE defense is REALLY bad.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Go bait somebody else.
> 
> No matter what I say your gonna spin it and spit out your usual vitreal.
> 
> ...



I just want to know what you think about Brady. You told me both of Denvers WR's and their RB would start for the Pats but you also said "Denver is in shambles and they also have no real playmakers on offense"

Where is Denvers great defense ranked in your stat? They are average in total and Scoring Defense just like Tebow is ranked with his QB rating.  

Denvers Offense is better with Tebow then it was with Orton.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 18, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/story/16480184
> 
> New England at Denver, 4:15 p.m. ET (CBS) | Preview
> 
> ...



Still don't think he can.  And it's based on what I see.


----------

